# plugs for the injector holes?



## scrubdub (Aug 24, 2008)

iv heard that there is a website that sells plugs that replace the injectors. does anyone know the site. i searched but was unsuccessful


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: plugs for the injector holes? (scrubdub)*

what I used was Help! item #40081. 2 per pack, and any FLAPS should be able to get em for you. these are the ones you want, perfect fit, and solid.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Joey
just ignore the arrow in the pic...


----------



## scrubdub (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: plugs for the injector holes? (Antikrist~86CGT~)*

would this work on a 8v aba head tho?


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: plugs for the injector holes? (scrubdub)*

couldn't tell ya. sorry







but I know the older 8V motors were pretty much identical to my 10V, I just have an extra cylinder lol







they're not very expensive, I think I paid like $4 for a pack.
Joey


----------



## scrubdub (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: plugs for the injector holes? (Antikrist~86CGT~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Antikrist~86CGT~* »_what I used was Help! item #40081. 2 per pack, and any FLAPS should be able to get em for you. these are the ones you want, perfect fit, and solid.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Joey
just ignore the arrow in the pic...









so where do i get those? whats FLAPS? new to carbs. sorry.


----------



## Boost_Retard (Oct 10, 2005)

tranny drain plugs from VW trannys, the type that take a 17mm hex. fit like a charm.


----------



## SpoolinJetta18T (Jul 30, 2004)

i used pennys with silicone


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (SpoolinJetta18T)*

I got em at a parts plus, but any FLAPS that sells help! stuff can order em for you. just give em the part# and you should be good. I would NOT recommend using pocket change and silicone!

















Joey


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Antikrist~86CGT~)*

FLAPS = friendly local auto parts store.
Just go to Autozone or whatever is in your hood.


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: (jackfrost1031)*

8v aba head has the injectors in the manuiold what exzactly are u talking about plugging?


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

manifold*


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (chrisbmx68)*

ever get this sorted man? you fill them holes?








Joey


----------



## scrubdub (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (Antikrist~86CGT~)*

yah. autozone. tranny drain plugs. like 6 bucks


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (scrubdub)*

Just for reference, on 1.8L heads 84 or newer, the thread size is M22x1.5 and on 1983 1.8L head and older smaller displacement heads, the thread size is M24x1.5


----------



## -teknien- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (SpoolinJetta18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoolinJetta18T* »_i used pennys with silicone 

me too.. head up of course!


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

Redline (the Cali based Weber heads) make some that even have a nice rubber gasket on them. I used them when I turned my JH (Euro Scirocco engine) from CIS to Weber


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (Schrottplatzer)*

I saw those plugs offered in an 8V downdraft kit from them, but couldn't find just the plugs anywhere







they did look pretty snazzy though







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (Antikrist~86CGT~)*

I've been to autozone,caps,bond, and nobody even knows what im talking about, i told them and gave them the part# 40081 nothing. my local import parts place said he couldn't get them either, told me to go to Vw dealer. damn.
all i want is 4 plugs, but i don't want to rob them from innocent trannys.
(that last statment sounds weird)








???


_Modified by iceman2.0 at 10:00 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (iceman2.0)*

Just browse the replace oil drain plugs at your local NAPA or whatever, the thread size is M22x1.5, older BMW, Porsche, Fiats all used them as did some John Deere and Kubota tractors


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (iceman2.0)*

really? that doesn't make much sense... http://www.dormanproducts.com/...l.pdf 
scroll down to page 9, and there they are, your FLAPS guys are just wack


----------



## iceman2.0 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (Antikrist~86CGT~)*

Im pretty sure 1/2-14 thread is not metric.
do yours leak?
I hope you didnt force them.


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

as an alternative, put in digi II or the o34efi injector bungs. Then get 4 5/16th bolts round the heads cut off the threads put an injector oring over the smooth short shank and pop them in. Removable, seals just as well as a fuel injector, and gives you the option to quickly change your setup around. 
its not as affordable with the 034efi injector bungs but I had them already and just left them in the head.


----------



## Antikrist~86CGT~ (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: (iceman2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iceman2.0* »_Im pretty sure 1/2-14 thread is not metric.
do yours leak?
I hope you didnt force them.

had to check after realizing the douchebaggery I was spewing, no leaks at all though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they went in like a glove and tightened down fine, no forcing at all. either I lucked out or the dimensions are off, dunno, they have a big MM stamped on the top of em though








Joey


----------



## ON3WHLS (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.lambostuff.com/xq/asp/prid.16414/action.1/qx/product.htm

:laugh:


----------



## ON3WHLS (Jul 11, 2009)

These are cool if you have money to burn. (Hmm, $0.04, $0.20 or $100?) :laugh:

http://cncracing.us/byCat.asp?Cat=Oil Plugs


----------



## ON3WHLS (Jul 11, 2009)

Here is the steel one from NAPA:

http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/CatalogItemDetail.aspx?R=BK_7041048_0245614617 

(part # P/N 704-1048)

or if you think aluminum should be used, Earl's makes an allen type plug, part number 314-22D but more costly and hard to source.


----------



## ON3WHLS (Jul 11, 2009)

This is probably what I'll use. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_II--8v/Drivetrain/Transmission/Plugs/ES8233/

Need to verify if a digifant head has M22 or M24 thread, though. These are cool because of the o ring:

http://www.bmwpartsweb.com/BMW-Part...X15mm__33117525064-GENUINEBMW-ID-1673215.aspx


----------



## ON3WHLS (Jul 11, 2009)

Fastenal steel, I think if some antiseeze is used it should be fine. So far I like the lambo one the best since it has a head and you can use a rubber o-ring under the head.

http://www.fastenal.com/web/products/detail.ex?sku=40130&ucst=t


----------



## CStryker (Mar 31, 2008)

Would there be any flow advantage to creating custom plugs and then filing the bottom to fit the contour of the port?


----------

